# This is what happens when Fainter's are surprised lol



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

Two of our new doelings we got on Sunday...our buck Tye was coming around the corner on the other side of the fence and these sisters fell on each other lol. They have fainted more since they have been here then our other Myotonics hehe


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh no!!!! Lol that is so sad  I'm very interested in actually seeing one faint in person but I couldn't imagine if they did it all the time lol. My husband wants one so bad


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

It doesn't hurt them at all and they are up in less then 30 seconds. We love the personalities of the fainter's more over their fainting gene.


----------



## LonesomeDoveRanch (Sep 20, 2012)

You must have one good looking buck. Must be the Channing Tatum of the goat world for the girls to "faint" because of him jk


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

LonesomeDoveRanch said:


> You must have one good looking buck. Must be the Channing Tatum of the goat world for the girls to "faint" because of him jk
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


Either that or he is scary as H E double hocky sticks.....


----------



## LonesomeDoveRanch (Sep 20, 2012)

They must have fainted from his smell 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

Well the smell would do it lol. He is extra stinky with all these females around :laugh:


----------



## LonesomeDoveRanch (Sep 20, 2012)

His musk isn't impressing the young ladies. What does your buck look like?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

This is Tye this past winter. He was nice and clean back then lol


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

My hubby was petting Tye yesterday while down by the fence and Tye decided to "spray" himself and got my hubby as well...ick!


----------



## LonesomeDoveRanch (Sep 20, 2012)

I don't think I want to see an after picture lol poor tye 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

He is a skirted myotonic buck. Generally very clean but this time of the year ...The extra fur does not help in rutting season lol


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Mamaboyd said:


> It doesn't hurt them at all and they are up in less then 30 seconds. We love the personalities of the fainter's more over their fainting gene.


Oh I don't think it does hurt them but I'm the freaking out kind lol no matter how many times they would faint I would still probably rush over to make sure they are ok.

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

LOL, those fainting goats...kids seem to love making them faint, very entertaining. The poor things


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

ya, my 8 yr old son likes to try and make them faint...I give him trouble for doing it on purpose lol.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

There used to be a running joke on one of the pack goat forums about using Fainters for pack goats. Every time the wind blew through the trees, your pack goats would faint. LOL


----------

